# WinCC redundanz server, Clients & Lizenzen



## WIX (12 November 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich muss eine Bestellung bei mir los, der kunde will folgendes:


1.-    2 Servers redundant
2-     3 clients 
3-      eine ES (Engineering Station)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, ich habe 210 Power tags

Welches WinCC Softwarepakt / Lizenzen muss ich  bestellen?

1- PRO Server:  a- Simatic WinCC V7.0 SP1 compelt Software RC 512 
                       b-WinCC/ Server V7.0 Option für WinCC V7.0 Runtime  
                             Software
                      c- WinCC/ Redundancy V7.0 Option für WinCC V7.0 
                             Runtime


2- Pro Client: WinCC System Software V7.0 *RT 128*

3- Für die ES: WinCC Systemsoftware V7.0  *RC 128*

Stimmt das?

Ich freue mich auf jede Hilfe   

Wix


----------



## Approx (12 November 2010)

Der Thread gehört zwar in die Abteilung HMI, aber soweit ich das überblicke stimmen Deine Angaben.
Generell gilt: Server brauchen keine RC-Lizenz, wenn nicht darauf projektiert werden soll. Du hast ja die Engineeringstation dafür.

Also je Server:

"RT256" (wenn Runtime auf Rechner laufen soll, wenn auch Projektierung dann eine RC).
"Server" Lizenz
"Redundancy"-Lizenz
Die Engineeringstation braucht eine RC, jedoch keine Server oder Redundancy

Wenn Du ein Server-Client Projekt anlegst, reicht je Client eine RT128 aus. Die Powertags liegen ja auf dem Server.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Der Thread gehört zwar in die Abteilung HMI, aber soweit ich das überblicke stimmen Deine Angaben.
> Gruß Approx



Na gut, verschoben nach HMI, dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!


----------



## cth (12 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Achtung für die Server- Redundanz brauchst Du nur ein Paket, in diesem sind die Lizenzen für beide Rechner (Server) enthalten.

Der Rest ist so i.O.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## WIX (13 November 2010)

cth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Achtung für die Server- Redundanz brauchst Du nur ein Paket, in diesem sind die Lizenzen für beide Rechner (Server) enthalten.
> 
> ...


 

"Server -Redundanz" in einem Paket? wie?

Bei Siemens finde ich  (WinCC V7.0) nur:


WINCC/SERVER V7.0, OPTION FUER SIMATIC WINCC V7.0, RUNTIME SOFTWARE, SINGLE LICENSE  

und

WINCC/REDUNDANCY V7.0, OPTION FUER SIMATIC WINCC V7.0, RUNTIME SOFTWARE, SINGLE LIC. F. 2 INSTALLATIONEN 


Hast du zufällig eine Artikelnummer für mich??

Danke im voraus
Wix


----------



## cth (14 November 2010)

Hallo Wix,

etwas unklar ausgedrückt hab ich mich da wohl.

Ich spreche natürlich von der Redundancy-Lizenz, dort sind 2 Lizenzen enthalten.  Nr: 6AV6371-1CF07-0AX0 

Für jeden Server benötigst Du natürlich je 1 Server-Lizenz.  Nr: 6AV6371-1CA07-0AX0 

Es sind die Lizenzen die Du aufgelistet hast.

Gruß
Christian


----------

